# Will TiVo Bolt work with live Comcast XFinity TV subscription?



## AnarchyAo (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello all,

I am about to purchase a new TiVo Bolt today (I was previously considering the TiVO Roamio).

I'm interested in using this device to replace my Comcast digital box.

I saw a review online mention the TiVo Bolt will only work with recorded content. Is this true?

I'm interested in using TiVo Bolt as both a DVR and a means to watch live television through my Comcast XFInity subscription.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

No idea what review you are referring to and how they could have confused you. TiVo Bolt works much like the Roamio. With a cablecard from Comcast that is properly paired by Comcast, you should be able to view live tv, record tv, and watch xfinity on demand.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Comcast uses CableCARDs like any other provider, so there's no reason why it can't play and record any show it broadcasts through it. I had a Premiere XL4 and it worked fine on Comcast, but have since upgraded to a Bolt and now on FiOS.

I would want to mention that Comcast is not a participating cable provider for the new HBO app on the Bolt, so when you try to activate it at http://www.hbogo.com/activate, they're not in the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnarchyAo (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you for the information. I mis-read the information on TheVerge article. They were referring to the commercial skipping function only working on recorded content.

If you don't mind, I have two more questions..

1) Do you recommend that I get the 1 TB version of the TiVO Bolt or will 500 GB suffice? I don't usually DVR a lot, but perhaps that will change with the TiVO.

2) What information do I need to provide Comcast to receive a cable card that will work properly for my TiVo Bolt? Should I buy the TiVo Bolt first? Do I need to provide them with a serial number, or anything like that from the TiVo Bolt?

Thank you in advance for all the help!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If you are at all clever you can update the drive as you want. So, I would so small and upgrade yourself if needed.

Just call them up or go to a retail location. There is only one kind of card you can pick up these days. With both the card and the bolt, you need to call them and read off numbers for them to pair.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Right now there is a $70 difference between the two bolt models in Amazon. For $70, I'd go with the bigger drive just to be save unless money is very tight. 

You could expand later but it seems lately TiVo is rejecting support with modified drives and the price point is petty good.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just a word of caution on upgrading the hard drive on the Bolt yourself, doing it will technically void the warranty.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Right now there is a $70 difference between the two bolt models in Amazon. For $70, I'd go with the bigger drive just to be save unless money is very tight.
> 
> You could expand later but it seems lately TiVo is rejecting support with modified drives and the price point is petty good.


I'm with Tony get the 1Tb unit for the money you can't beat it, If you upgrade it your self and have a problem Tivo will know you tampered with the unit,
and may or may not honor the warranty. (when it calls home it reports changes like HD upgrades hard to hide it)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just a word of caution on upgrading the hard drive on the Bolt yourself, doing it will technically void the warranty.


If having issues with an upgraded box, putting the original drive in normally suffices. They *could* check the logs, but I've never heard that happening.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> If having issues with an upgraded box, putting the original drive in normally suffices. They *could* check the logs, but I've never heard that happening.


Recent reports on this forum have seen several users denied support even if replacing the original drive. It certainly is rare but it is possible it is a new position TiVo is taking.


----------

